# cute cute Harnesses!



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is a couple of really cute Harnesses I just finished and added to my website.  The denim lavendar is very limited. If anyone is interested they can either pm me or email from my website.  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com

[b]"Lavendar Denim"[/b]
[img]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c281/sandracallison/ChloeLavender150dpi.jpg

*"I Love Cats"*








[/img]


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Gosh you are sooo talented!!  They of course are great! :wink:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks KAri!!  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## waistfull (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh I love those harnesses!! You make them yourself? Do you make them for boys too?


----------



## waistfull (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh I see them now, I love them. What are the prices on multiple purchases and what do you consider multiple?
Thanks!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank You! Glad you like the Harnesses. Yes, I design and make them myself  I do give discounts on buying more than one harness. Example: two harnesses would be $35.00. Three would cost $50.00. That also includes shipping!  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow you do a wonderful job!

As soon as Sara growth slows down I will buy one. I looked at your website. I love the ladybug one! I would get it now but Sara is growing so fast she would only be able to wear it once.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks! Sara is adorable.  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

They are really really cute! I've wanted to get one for Rylie for a while now, but I'm going to wait until she is full grown. Madison would look cute in one as well


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

They are great. I love the hello kitty one. Do you ship to the uk? :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I sure do.  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

I will be wanting one of those ladybug ones!!


----------



## Crazy4Chihuahuas (Mar 2, 2006)

They are gorgous! I will definately order one for Noel when hes grown (hes only 8 weeks)


----------



## Chica (Nov 21, 2005)

yes very cute...ill be waiting til honey grows a bit


----------

